# I know this is NORTH Carolina but...



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

... give me a break. How am I supposed to get ready for outdoors in mess like this??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The same way the rest of us are.....


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

what mess? when you've got snow drifts going over the top of that 6' fence behind the car, come talk to us about a mess! lol


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Im just now thinking about fletching my Pro tours here in Wis!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Awhhhhhh.....isn't that pretty???? told ya yesterday you were going to have a visitor....mine is supposed to hit here tonight....yeah...yeahh...yeahhhh

Our weather reporters are batting 1 to 4 so far on the snow predictions down here...:sad:

...but supposed to be in the low 70's by weekend....Gosh I love South Carolina!!....*

.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

What the hell are you crying about? that little dusting? When you start measuring in FEET, and you can no longer see that car under all the white then tell us about a mess. Heck one little gust of wind, and that car would be clean again lol.

I guess now I know where the term CAROWHINER came from


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*the south*

We're not used to all this snow down here!! It's still snowing. Expecting 2-4 inches. It's pretty but gosh what a mess come time to go to work in the morning


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

If I wanted to live somewhere that got snow, I'd move to Montana or Colorado or West Virginia. 

I will say that this is the first time that I can EVER remember that we've gotten "accumulation" more than once in a year. I know it's not much but it's still more than I want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

LMAO. I know if you're not used to it maybe it seems like a big deal, but trust me.....that's not even considered snow here, and that sure isn't an accumulation. I'll bet watching you guys try to drive with that little dusting would be entertainment, though. :wink:


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

MOC said:


> LMAO. I know if you're not used to it maybe it seems like a big deal, but trust me.....that's not even considered snow here, and that sure isn't an accumulation. I'll bet watching you guys try to drive with that little dusting would be entertainment, though. :wink:



Hey man people around here freak at the forcast of snow.It doent even have to snow and they feel shut in.Ive live here most of my life and we dont get to see alot of snow,but if it snowed 10" here it would shut these folks down.I have to work in it due to local utility company as my employer but it does get funny.Sure am glad I am not fighting like alot of you are.Dont worry it will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> If I wanted to live somewhere that got snow, I'd move to Montana or Colorado or West Virginia.
> 
> I will say that this is the first time that I can EVER remember that we've gotten "accumulation" more than once in a year. I know it's not much but it's still more than I want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I hear ya buddy, I hate the chit too, but when it gets you down just think you could live up here we got in the ball park of 5 feet in February alone:angry:
It will all be over soon though, spring is on the way before you know it we'll all be bishin about the heat:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MOC said:


> LMAO. I know if you're not used to it maybe it seems like a big deal, but trust me.....that's not even considered snow here, and that sure isn't an accumulation. I'll bet watching you guys try to drive with that little dusting would be entertainment, though. :wink:


Sad thing is the ******** from here drive WAAAYYYY better than all the transplanted Yankees that move here when it comes to the snow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> I hear ya buddy, I hate the chit too, but when it gets you down just think you could live up here we got in the ball park of 5 feet in February alone:angry:
> It will all be over soon though, spring is on the way before you know it we'll all be bishin about the heat:wink:


I don't complain about the heat. I can always walk inside or jump in the pond or something to cool off and feel better almost immediately. Once I get cold though, it sometmes takes me hours to feel warm again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You call that snow? :noidea: 

pfffffffffttt


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

warmer boots and a whisk-brrooom... your'e all set !!

:tongue:

:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

whisk broom? He could SNEEZE in front of the car and that would be gone!


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

MOC said:


> LMAO. I know if you're not used to it maybe it seems like a big deal, but trust me.....that's not even considered snow here, and that sure isn't an accumulation. I'll bet watching you guys try to drive with that little dusting would be entertainment, though. :wink:


Too funny!!!! :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon, I agree with you - this ain't supposed to happen around here! Having lived in Denver during the course of one winter, I got a pretty good idea of what snow is - heck the first winter I was in Tucson, AZ it snowed (first time in 14 years).

But I've never seen anything like I witnessed during my 70 mile commute to the office this morning. It's like the snow came in "waves". 2-3 mile sections just a light dusting - next 2-3 miles, 2-4 inches. Then all of a sudden between mile markers 355 & 365 there was 6+ inches. But by the time I got to mm 370, it was like someone had flipped a switch - absolutely no sign of snow or ice anywhere.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Spoon13 said:


> Sad thing is the ******** from here drive WAAAYYYY better than all the transplanted Yankees that move here when it comes to the snow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yeah, sure. I'd be willing to take that bet. You guys put special decals on the cars belonging to the "transplanted Yankees" so you know who they are when you're driving around? :wink:


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

The only ones out there driving are the transplants.Them ******** is to skeered of alittle white stuff to go out.Hell they even shut the schools down for 3 days here for 4" of snow!!!! Thats not even enough snow to make a good snowman out of.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

The local news station gave the Feburary snow fall amounts and Canaan Valley W.Va. had 150 inches in Feburary alone. Try shoveling that out of your drive way.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

MOC said:


> Yeah, sure. I'd be willing to take that bet. You guys put special decals on the cars belonging to the "transplanted Yankees" so you know who they are when you're driving around? :wink:


They don't need stickers. It's VERY apparent when you offer them a ride or offer to pull them out. When the start talking about how much different it is here than Ohio, it's a dead giveaway.:wink::zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> If I wanted to live somewhere that got snow, I'd move to Montana or Colorado or West Virginia.
> 
> I will say that this is the first time that I can EVER remember that we've gotten "accumulation" more than once in a year. I know it's not much but it's still more than I want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It has been the worst winter I've seen in my 12 years here...but you can't call what happened yesterday snow...


Spoon13 said:


> Sad thing is the ******** from here drive WAAAYYYY better than all the transplanted Yankees that move here when it comes to the snow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You mean 22 in a 55 zone just because somebody mentioned snow...I don't think so :nono:


IGluIt4U said:


> You call that snow? :noidea:
> 
> pfffffffffttt


:no:


MOC said:


> LMAO. I know if you're not used to it maybe it seems like a big deal, but trust me.....that's not even considered snow here, and that sure isn't an accumulation. I'll bet watching you guys try to drive with that little dusting would be entertainment, though. :wink:


 Its a blast 



MOC said:


> Yeah, sure. I'd be willing to take that bet. You guys put special decals on the cars belonging to the "transplanted Yankees" so you know who they are when you're driving around? :wink:


Yeah I'd take that bet too...


nochunter said:


> The only ones out there driving are the transplants.Them ******** is to skeered of alittle white stuff to go out.Hell they even shut the schools down for 3 days here for 4" of snow!!!! Thats not even enough snow to make a good snowman out of.


They closed schools in Guilford County today...we didn't even get half an inch...temperature is above freezing...I repeat they closed schools


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> They closed schools in Guilford County today...we didn't even get half an inch...temperature is above freezing...I repeat they closed schools


That doesn't count. NC teachers don't want to be in school anymore than the kids do. Why do you think our Education motto is "Thank God for Kentucky and Louisiana!!!"??


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm calling you out Spoon!!! Your pic of "your " car has bumpers,tread on them thar tires,and paint so you might be a ******* but you got a yankee in the wood pile somewhere lmao:wink: Common admit it!!!!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> That doesn't count. NC teachers don't want to be in school anymore than the kids do. Why do you think our Education motto is "Thank God for Kentucky and Louisiana!!!"??


Don't you mean ed-u-ma-kay-tion???


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

nochunter said:


> I'm calling you out Spoon!!! Your pic of "your " car has bumpers,tread on them thar tires,and paint so you might be a ******* but you got a yankee in the wood pile somewhere lmao:wink: Common admit it!!!!!!


Okay. Ya got me. My mother is from Pennsylvania. But I've been there and the vehicle you described resides there too.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Okay. Ya got me. My mother is from Pennsylvania. But I've been there and the *vehicle you described resides there too*.:wink:


How could you tell with the grass taller than the vehicle?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How could you tell with the grass taller than the vehicle?


That was pretty easy. The dog kept the grass beat down pretty good since he was chained to the frame.:set1_rolf2:

******* is UNIVERSAL!!!! It is NOT limited to a geographic region of the US. We're EVERYWHERE!!!!!


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

So true ,I was called a "******* peckerwood " more than once in Philly lol


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> ... give me a break. How am I supposed to get ready for outdoors in mess like this??


You Don't! You start putting in your bid for the 2018 Winter Olympics:becky:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

That isn't even bad camping weather.  You should see what conditions we are willing to shoot in over here in Idaho Territory.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The Swami said:


> That isn't even bad camping weather.  You should see what conditions we are willing to shoot in over here in Idaho Territory.


Well as has been said so many times about NC weather - "if you don't like it, just wait a little bit". It's supposed to be in the 60s by the weekend.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Sad thing is the ******** from here drive WAAAYYYY better than all the transplanted Yankees that move here when it comes to the snow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are so wrong and it looks like all this paperpunching has turned you soft.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> That was pretty easy. The dog kept the grass beat down pretty good since he was chained to the frame.:set1_rolf2:
> 
> ******* is UNIVERSAL!!!! It is NOT limited to a geographic region of the US. We're EVERYWHERE!!!!!


you fit the molde of a pretty boy not a *******


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

they dont call it the great white north for nothing, that looks like a beautiful day.......... in november or april!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Even down here in FLORIDA, it is cold and very windy! Thank goodness our state indoor shoot is this weekend....no need to fletch up the ProTours until Monday!


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

In 1989 I bought a beach house and got to watch it snow that winter!! Guess I should have bought further South!! LOL!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> You are so wrong and it looks like all this paperpunching has turned you soft.


Spoken like a true wannabe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> you fit the molde of a pretty boy not a *******


You jest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

